# Greco Pro210ES vs. Graco 390



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The 210es lists for almost $1500 so that sounds like a really good deal. I have never used either of these sprayers though. The 210 is rated at 1500 gallons a year I don't remember what the 390 is rated for. They both have max tip size of .021. I would check on the products you plan on using, the info is on the can. This will tell you the tip sizes you will need. 

I could be wrong but the .021 may be too small for the elastomeric coating. Also the pressure requirements will also be on the can. Hope this helps.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> I could be wrong but the .021 may be too small for the elastomeric coating. Also the pressure requirements will also be on the can. Hope this helps.



definitely want to check pressure and orifice requirements for elastomerics


----------



## Tarlak333 (Sep 2, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> definitely want to check pressure and orifice requirements for elastomerics


Yes I definitely will.

I ended up getting the 390, and still need to do some more research on elastomeric roof coatings. This is not a big priority as my 7yr old flat roof was just inspected by a contractor friend and he said it looked great. I figured if I could get the coating on sale at some point it would help my cooling bill next summer and on.

I've read on a few sites that the 390 can handle certain elsatomerics just fine even though it's not specifically designed for this coating. Also I figured I could thin it if need be and just do 3-4 coats.

Like I said I still need to research this a bit more.

Thx


----------

